# RCR Ops in Panjwayi district



## tomahawk6 (5 Jun 2010)

Some recent images of troops from 1RCR operating in the Panjwayi District.






Afghan Army soldiers arrive to join a mission with Canadian soldier with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment in Khebari Ghar in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Thursday, June 3, 2010. (AP)





A Canadian soldier, center, with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, carries his weapons after a mission with Canadian and Afghan troops in Khebari Ghar in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Thursday, June 3, 2010. (AP) 





Canadian soldiers with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment rest next to their guns after a mission in Khebari Ghar in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Thursday, June 3, 2010. (AP) 
















Canadian soldier with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment fire a anti tank rocket during an exercise in Khebari Ghar in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Thursday, June 3, 2010. (AP)


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2010)

Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?  Me?  Certainly nothing as important as the shit in these photos.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Jun 2010)

Canadian Master Corporal Chad Vincent, right, with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, gestures after a patrol in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Friday, June 4, 2010. (AP)






Canadian soldiers with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, decorate their armored personal carrier, which they calll 'the boat', with teddy bears prior to a patrol in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Friday, June 4, 2010. (AP)






A Canadian soldier with the 1st Battalion, The Royal Canadian Regiment, gets ready for a mission at their combat outpost in Panjsher, in the Panjwayi district, south-west of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Wednesday, June 2, 2010. (AP)


----------



## Armymedic (5 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?  Me?  Certainly nothing as important as the crap in these photos.


Me? Learning my job, so when I am the guy supporting guys like these, I am able to keep them alive after the shit hits the fan...

I consider it as important as whatever it is they were doing.

Same team, different job, no less important.


----------



## vonGarvin (5 Jun 2010)

SFB said:
			
		

> Me? Learning my job, so when I am the guy supporting guys like these, I am able to keep them alive after the shit hits the fan...
> 
> I consider it as important as whatever it is they were doing.
> 
> Same team, different job, no less important.


Amen!  

As for me, on that day, I was in a bar.  Seems rather irrelevant what I was doing compared to what they were doing.  It's nice to be reminded as to my priorities from time to time.


----------



## marshall sl (5 Jun 2010)

Working as the Correctional Operations Manager in a Max Security Pennitentiary.


----------



## ShortBus (5 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?  Me?  Certainly nothing as important as the shit in these photos.


I was talking to the Recruiter ;D


----------



## Michael OLeary (5 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> As for me, on that day, I was in a bar.  Seems rather irrelevant what I was doing compared to what they were doing.  It's nice to be reminded as to my priorities from time to time.



That's ok Techno, if you decorate your workspace with teddy bears too, you'll be just like the real soldiers.   

And that's a very nice 3rd Battalion regimental banner among all those "1st Battalion" photos.


----------



## Dog Walker (5 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?  Me?  Certainly nothing as important as the crap in these photos.



I was at work with a red t-shirt on, while Dog Walker Junior was out playing in the sandbox. 

TH6: What was the source of the photos and are there any more?


----------



## Dog Walker (5 Jun 2010)

I found this on AP images.

http://apimages.ap.org/Search.aspx?sh=10&st=k&remem=x&kw=Afghanistan+Canada&intv=30d


----------



## cn (5 Jun 2010)

Dog Walker said:
			
		

> I found this on AP images.
> 
> http://apimages.ap.org/Search.aspx?sh=10&st=k&remem=x&kw=Afghanistan+Canada&intv=30d



Good photos above, and even more good photos on that link.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tomahawk6 (5 Jun 2010)

There are usually more images available I just try to pick the one's that tell a story. As for the 3RCR color I plead ignorance I just liked the image and didnt look too closely. I get a FAIL for inattention to detail.


----------



## HItorMiss (5 Jun 2010)

In your defense T6 there is a Coy from 3 RCR augmenting 1....


----------



## tech2002 (5 Jun 2010)

how did you get photos without all those logos ? , I tried to view them in larger resolution but i can't


----------



## tomahawk6 (7 Jun 2010)

A medic with the U.S. Army comforts an injured Canadian soldier with the 1st RCR Battle Group, The Royal Canadian Regiment, after landing for his medical evacuation outside Salavat, in the Panjwayi district, southwest of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Monday, June 7, 2010. The Canadian soldier was injured from an IED during a patrol earlier. IEDs have been the single biggest cause of death among Canadian troops in Afghanistan. Seven out of nine Canadian deaths this year were the result of IED blasts. 











Canadian soldiers with 1st RCR Battle Group, The Royal Canadian Regiment, get ready to reinforce troops after one of their comrades got injured by an IED during a patrol outside Salavat, in the Panjwayi district, southwest of Kandahar, Afghanistan, Monday, June 7, 2010. IEDs have been the single biggest cause of death among Canadian troops in Afghanistan. Seven out of nine Canadian deaths this year were the result of IED blasts.


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?



Doing deployment training.  :yellow:

Giv'em Hell.


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Jun 2010)

TN2IC said:
			
		

> Doing deployment training.  :yellow:
> 
> Giv'em Hell.





Take care, TN2IC!  God speed!


----------



## TN2IC (7 Jun 2010)

It's always felt unreal at first before starting the training. (Dagging stuff) But now hitting the ground here training, it really open my eyes today with the breifings I had. Loads of information and education. Anyways time to pop another Budweiser here in the States.


----------



## Dog (8 Jun 2010)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> Today is Friday, 04 June 2010.  What were *you* doing?  Me?  Certainly nothing as important as the crap in these photos.



I was just down the road from these guys... I think.


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jun 2010)

Dog said:
			
		

> I was just down the road from these guys... I think.



Take care, over there!


----------

